# Spanish-speakers in Dubai?



## Kazneas (May 28, 2009)

Hello, 

New to this forum, although not new to Dubai. I've been here for about 3 years and living in the Marina. Was wondering if Spanish-speakers get together every now and again?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

If you find any pls let me know, I'd be interested too.


----------



## Kazneas (May 28, 2009)

Hmm... The only place I know where Hispanics/Latinos meet is Malecón at the Dubai Marine, and another place called Savage Garden in Bur Dubai for salsa. However, these are clubs, and everyone is in their own clique.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

*spanish in Dubai*

Hi
I would also be interested in knowing if and where there is a Spanish group. I am half Spanish half Italian and have been in Dubai for 6 months but havent met any Spanish people yet! Only Brits and Italians....


----------



## sylviemc (Mar 6, 2010)

*another spanish speaker in the UAE*

Hi,
I am half Argentinean, half American and would also like to get together with Spanish speakers. I live in Al Ain but would be happy to drive to Abu Dhabi or Dubai...


----------



## Nandito (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi! I arrived to Dubai 3 weeks ago and I haven't met any Spanish yet. I am Spanish from Barcelona.Please, let know if you find it out or... maybe we can organize something no?? 
Cheers!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm in, let's do it! I don't have many Spanish speaking friends in Dubai (errr actually none) so would be nice to meet you guys and girls. 

All interested please post suggested places and dates.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I was at Wafi mall a few months back and there was a very raucous meeting of the Barcelona Supporters Club at one of the restaurants there...


----------



## Nandito (Mar 16, 2010)

Great then, let's do it! I am available every day at evening /night (not much social live as you see ) excepting from the 28 of March till the 3rd of April that I will be back home if I can finish some stuff at work.

Dannysigma, I think that some work mades have talked me about this restaurant, is it called "Seville" right?


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Nandito said:


> Dannysigma, I think that some work mades have talked me about this restaurant, is it called "Seville" right?


That's the one. It sounded like they were having a great time!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh they have tapas at Seville's!! Nandito, you will probably hate them (as much as I hate TexMex food  ).

I'm also free most days although I prefer a Thursday.


----------



## Nandito (Mar 16, 2010)

You cannot imagine how much I miss the tapas! 

Thursday works great for me, what Thursday should we plan it for? Anyone else wants to enjoy some Spanish taps?


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

Nandito said:


> You cannot imagine how much I miss the tapas!
> 
> Thursday works great for me, what Thursday should we plan it for? Anyone else wants to enjoy some Spanish taps?


Actually I am looking to meet Spanish-speaking people to practice my Spanish, so pls count me in . Normally Thursdays would be fine with me, but this week I am traveling and can make it for next Thursday.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

so I suggest Thursday 25th then.


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> so I suggest Thursday 25th then.


Thur 25th is good for me, thank you .


----------



## Nandito (Mar 16, 2010)

On Thursday 25th night I will be travelling back to Spain! What do you think about this Friday night?


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

Nandito said:


> On Thursday 25th night I will be travelling back to Spain! What do you think about this Friday night?


This weekend I am afraid I am not in Dubai, but if you guys start a regular meet up, pls keep us informed and I will come to the next gathering (perhaps we can still keep the Thur 25th date?).


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Can't make it on Friday sorry  But you guys go ahead and I will join you next time.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Nandito said:


> You cannot imagine how much I miss the tapas!
> 
> Thursday works great for me, what Thursday should we plan it for? Anyone else wants to enjoy some Spanish taps?


HI Nandito
i am half Spanish and my family lives in Tarragona. We will probably be organising some group activities with a bunch of friends this weekend. PM me and I will give you more information.


----------



## Nandito (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Yoga girl! 
Thanks! I already send you a PM. 

At the end I cannot meet this night because I need to finish a huge amount of work for tomorrow morning (It is the bad thing to work for a Spanish company, they don't respect my weekends  ), but if you organize anything tomorrow or the day after, please let me know and sure I will join!!

Cheers.


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

Nandito said:


> It is the bad thing to work for a Spanish company, they don't respect my weekends...


Come on Nandito!, what would you say if you worked for a Chinese company?! 

BTW, one of my best friends is from Barcelona, and that's how I got interested in learning Spanish in the first place .


----------



## Nandito (Mar 16, 2010)

Hehehe, I know, I like to complain.  Typical Spanish, hehe.

Nice to hear that you are interested in learning Spanish!


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

As Nandito is back from his little trip to Barca, I would like to suggest Thursday evening (8 April) to get together for some tapas. Any takers ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yo


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yo


I would love to meet up but I cant this Thursday.... ANy other day is fine with me though!!!!!


----------



## Nandito (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi! I am flying to Dubai today, but I cant make it this thursday.  any day excepting next weekend is perfect for me (I am going to visit some places in the middle east) Sorry for this!  If you can change the dates of course I am in!!


----------



## lgabs (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi im moving to dubai in May, but I have lived there before and I didnt find either too many spanish speakers, please let me know as well whenever a gathering takes place!!


----------



## AngeGaLo (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi!
I moved to Dubai JBR 1 week ago and I would love to meet Spanish speakers. 
Let me know when and were are you meeting...I am in.


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

Nandito said:


> Hi! I am flying to Dubai today, but I cant make it this thursday.  any day excepting next weekend is perfect for me (I am going to visit some places in the middle east) Sorry for this!  If you can change the dates of course I am in!!


I'd like to suggest you set a date and we stick to it, for example every Thursday at X place and then the people who can make it will show up and those who cannot will come the following week, otherwise this thing will never get off the ground :confused2:

As for me, this weekend I had to go in to work for some meetings, and next weekend I won't be here either, but if as I suggested we come up with a certain venue and date and time to meet every week, maybe we will have a better chance of doing this thing .


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All, 

this sounds great, whilst i cant speak spanish ive been wanting to learn for almost the past 3 years as i have a place in SW spain but never had the chance 2 concentrate on it, the long term plan is to hopefully move there permanently as its so beautiful and i think its a great quality of life & history n culture..... but i soo wanto to lear the lingo in advance

so yaa with the meetup, i only managed to see the post now and i missed it but if you all do this again this coming weekend (15th Apr onwards) then i wud love to join you all too, i hold my hands up i wudnt be able to contribute much but i have my phrase book and i started on my language CD course i got so if anything i definately will try , 

Im also near JBR over the road in JLT so if thats where your all getting together please do PM me a shout too -- it reminds me of sitting out in murcia and cartagena in a weird kind of way !

hope you all had a good weekend otherwise


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Kiran,

The gathering has not happened but I hope it will soon.

What are people doing next Thursday 15th?

Anybody up for some tapas at Seville's?


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello Dizzy and everyone

I'll certainly commit, not sure where Sevilles is but I'll find it, I work in AD so will be back hopefully by 6:30 ish and can make it to most places by 7:30 ish, 

so yep keep me posted, im in 

Kiran


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Seville's is by Wafi Mall in Oud Metha/Healthcare City 


I'd be interested to know what any Spaniards think of the food there as I have always been really disappointed with 50% of the tapas and all the paellas. 

-


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Seville's is by Wafi Mall in Oud Metha/Healthcare City
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to know what any Spaniards think of the food there as I have always been really disappointed with 50% of the tapas and all the paellas.
> ...


Would love to meet up!!! But cannot make it before 8/ 8.30 ish!

I had dinner there only once and being half Spanish I can tell you the food is not really Spanish. The paellas especially leave a lot to be desired....  But i normally only go to have such food for the social side, otherwise I cook it myself.:eyebrows:

Whoever organises this please come forth! Details in a PM....


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello again everyone 

8:30pm onwards is no probs with me, i just had a little look on the net and sevilles seems easy enough to get to over in wafi, 

But soo, it seems we have 3 amigos now (bad pun i know!) so if we all say aye then I dot mind calling them midweek and ask if they will book a table, then we can take it from there, swap some pm messages on wednesday nite and then have a catch up on thursday nite, 


anywayyyy nite nite for now n take care


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

kiran4568 said:


> Hello again everyone
> 
> 8:30pm onwards is no probs with me, i just had a little look on the net and sevilles seems easy enough to get to over in wafi,
> 
> ...


count me in!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> count me in!!


Is this happening then? )


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello all, 

I just spoke to Sevilles and they will keep a big table for us on the terrace under my name (Kiran
), the time is 8:30pm this thursday onwards and she also told me that the dress codes is smart casual and that the door policy is 21+ , 

Their number is 04 324 4777 and they are in Wafi - link below has a map + details

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/reviews/2697-sevilles

Im certainly going to go to see what the place is like anyway so yep i guess that ;kind of' does make this happen  now all thats needed to really make it a meetup and properly happen is for all you lovely people to attend ;-)

Cheers

Kiran


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm in!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool! See you all on Thursday!!!


----------



## Nandito (Mar 16, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Cool! See you all on Thursday!!!


I don't know why I didn't receive the replies to the post to my email! Nice to hear that this is happening!! I am in too, 20.30 in Seville then?? Someone can explain me briefly how to arrive?


----------



## Nandito (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the map Kiran! I didn't check your link before!!


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

No probs, See you all there n take care,

Kiran


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

cfvarios said:


> porque si la mayoria son "spanish speakers" siguen hablando en ingles?
> saludos


Forum rules


----------



## Nandito (Mar 16, 2010)

cfvarios said:


> porque si la mayoria son "spanish speakers" siguen hablando en ingles?
> saludos


Because then tomorrow it will be more exciting to speak in Spanish.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Soooo.... 

Anybody else coming for tapas?

So far we've got:

Yogagirl
kiran4568
Nandito
dizzyizzy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you for the invitation that I received by PM, but I am busy and my Spanish is also lousy. Hope you all have a good time and look forward to reading all about it. 

If you get fed up in Sevilles, head over to Carters and listen to Frankie and her backing band.

-


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

So how was it?

And if any of u organizing smthing like that in AD, hit me up.

My spoken spanish is almost absent but i do understand what the converstations are about.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

It hasn't happened yet, is tonight, so you can still make it


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

Helllo everyone,

I just wanted to say this was a really lovely evening and with a g8t bunch of people. Dont know why I was, but even though I was a little bit nervous (and lost) coming in, you were all really friendly and it was a cool buzz being around spanish conversation again, i soo going to pull my socks up so i can join in the chat properly,

Hope you all have a great rest of the weekend and see you all again, but for now the time for my siesta is approaching ;-)


Kiran


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yip it was a brilliant night, cool people, good food and nice weather to be ouside  Looking forward to the next one!! Perhaps an "international" expat night out since we were speaking a lot of English anyway as some people did not speak Spanish.


----------



## AngeGaLo (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been waiting for this and I cannot believe I miss it. I am not receiving emails notifications from the post replies.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

AngeGaLo said:


> I have been waiting for this and I cannot believe I miss it. I am not receiving emails notifications from the post replies.




just click on Thread Tools / Subscribe to thread


----------



## amaly (Apr 18, 2010)

*hola*



Kazneas said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to this forum, although not new to Dubai. I've been here for about 3 years and living in the Marina. Was wondering if Spanish-speakers get together every now and again?


hola ,que tal? quieres practicar espanol conmigo,me encanta hacerlo, porque jo tambien lo necesito

please translate. remember, even if this thread is about Spanish speakers, all posts in the forum must be in English


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

kiran4568 said:


> Helllo everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to say this was a really lovely evening and with a g8t bunch of people. Dont know why I was, but even though I was a little bit nervous (and lost) coming in, you were all really friendly and it was a cool buzz being around spanish conversation again, i soo going to pull my socks up so i can join in the chat properly,
> 
> ...


It certainly was a great evening and hopefully "we" will be organising another one very soon.
Hope to see Spanish and non Spanish speakers hoping to learn, very soon again!!!


----------



## amaly (Apr 18, 2010)

*ciao*



Yoga girl said:


> Hi
> I would also be interested in knowing if and where there is a Spanish group. I am half Spanish half Italian and have been in Dubai for 6 months but havent met any Spanish people yet! Only Brits and Italians....


hi there if u r into a lil spanish chitchat, im in town


----------



## Nandito (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi guys, I had a great time too!!! Hope to meet you again soon!!! 

For the non native Spanish speakers the homework is to learn 5 new sentences that do not include the word siesta, hehe.

Cheers!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

El papel higienico no fuctionar*

Two years of Spanish at high school and that is all I remember. To be fair it was a long time ago and we had a rubbish teacher...



*translation in keeping with forum rules: _The toilet paper doesn't work_


----------



## amaly (Apr 18, 2010)

amaly said:


> hola ,que tal? quieres practicar espanol conmigo,me encanta hacerlo, porque jo tambien lo necesito*
> 
> please translate. remember, even if this thread is about Spanish speakers, all posts in the forum must be in English


*translation: hi ? whats up?u want to practice spanish with me?i will b glad bcoz i need that too


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello all, 

So what does everyone think of meeting up at the pool terrace bar in Address hotel, Dubai Marina?

Its one of my fave places at the moment, really mellow & chilled when slouching out on the beanbags by the pool against the night sky - good for getting closure on whatever crazyness you may have been subjected to during the working week.

Point to bear in mind is that it is just a bar so only basic / small snacks available (but the mall below has a loads of usual stuff if anyone needs munchies) its perhaps a little bit posy too - but nothing that would be a problem when you have excellent conversation & company like how we did last week, 

Now all we need is for any takers to say say 'si' and i certainly will begin to learn my five lines of spanish (whilst trying to decipher some pages i printed from El Pais online ;-)

;-)

hope all of your weeks are going well otherwise

K


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm definitely in but busy on Fridays mostly so Thursdays are better for me 

KD4, u there????


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

we should probably hurry up if we want the next one to be outdoors... soon it will be too hot 

but I think next couple of weeks should be ok.


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> I'm definitely in but busy on Fridays mostly so Thursdays are better for me
> 
> KD4, u there????


Hi there,

Yes, count me in! This Thursday would be fine with me too. Any venue within Dubai would be OK with me....flexibility is my middle name .


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

OK guys, by popular demand I have been appointed as master of ceremonies ... since our last meet up went so well I am proposing a nice quiet drink at a hotel in the Marina this Thursday evening and then perhaps we can all decide when/ where/ what to do next time!.... Details via PM for those interested!!
:juggle:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome! Looking forward to it. 

And as said previously spanish and non spanish speakers are welcome alike


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Awesome! Looking forward to it.
> 
> And as said previously spanish and non spanish speakers are welcome alike


Definitely! And even more so if the females numbers increase....


----------



## AngeGaLo (Apr 8, 2010)

Count with me....


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

Good Afternoon everyone, 

Im looking forward to this too s me too please, 



_la vida es una caja de bombones(chocolatina)_

translates ... life is like a box of chocolates....


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

Since non-Spanish speakers are also welcome, I will ask a female colleague/friend to see if she likes to come also...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

kiran4568 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So what does everyone think of meeting up at the pool terrace bar in Address hotel, Dubai Marina?
> 
> ...


SIiiiii!  Around 8.30 to 9??? I'd like to make it to the gym at least once this week...:tongue1::tongue1:
El Pais? No wonder you have trouble remembering! That's like trying to learn English by reading the Times! I would start with something a bit less complicated!! 
See you on Thursday! or.... Nos vemos el Jueves!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

It seems that if everyone who says they will come does turn up we will have a nice number tonight! At last count there were 6 confirmations.... See you all tonight around 8.30 to 9!!!!


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Nandito said:


> is it called "Seville" right?


Gooood Tapas there... at least in my opinion 

My missus speaks good Spanish and if there's a regular get together at Sevilles or elsewhere we'd certainly be up for it. Could you please add me to any PMs that are circulated.

Thanks, GD.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

GlabrousD said:


> Gooood Tapas there... at least in my opinion
> 
> My missus speaks good Spanish and if there's a regular get together at Sevilles or elsewhere we'd certainly be up for it. Could you please add me to any PMs that are circulated.
> 
> Thanks, GD.



We are meeting tonight at the rooftop bar in the Address Marina. You are welcome to come along!


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> We are meeting tonight at the rooftop bar in the Address Marina. You are welcome to come along!


Thanks Yoga girl would love to... sadly my missus won't get back from Abu Dhabi tonight until late and I'm off diving in Oman this weekend. Next time if you'd be so kind?

Thanks, GD.


----------



## gpdubai (Jun 1, 2008)

*Spanish speaking, here I am.*

Hello everyone, I saw with interest that there are some people looking to gather together Spanish speaking people. That's a very nice initiative cuz since I've been here in Dubai (2 Year) I haven't met many spanish speaking people. I'm a perfect Spanish speaker and I'd definetely be interested on joining any conversation group.

Let me know if there's anything being planned at the momment.

Ciao


----------



## AngeGaLo (Apr 8, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> We are meeting tonight at the rooftop bar in the Address Marina. You are welcome to come along!


Hi everyone, I am at the hotel. Were are you? How Can I know which group is ti


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

AngeGaLo said:


> Hi everyone, I am at the hotel. Were are you? How Can I know which group is ti


check your private messages!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

AngeGaLo said:


> Hi everyone, I am at the hotel. Were are you? How Can I know which group is ti


Hi we are sitting on beanbags near the pool. There is a group of 5 of us. Can't send u a pm otherwise wld give u my number. 2 girls and 3 guys.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

We did meet up in the end... those of us who could make it and showed up! Another nice evening with nice people...
We'll be organising another meet up soon and hopefully we will speak more Spanish too!
Watch this space!


----------



## gpdubai (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah Yeah, We'll speak Spanish... Last thing everybody does is speaking Spanish... Anyway, it was fun meeting nice people tonight. We may end up learning some Farsi or Salsa moves. See y'all soon.


----------



## Nandito (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi guys, I see you had a nice time last week! I am sorry I couldn´t join this time, I was making some middle East turism. Tomorrow I am back to Spain for a week, but if you organize another one in a couple of weeks, for sure I will be there!
Cheers.


----------



## Ed_C (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey, 

Are you guys planning another meet-up some time soon? I recently moved to Dubai and have lived in Spain for a year previously, so I'd love to be able to keep practicing my Spanish.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Ed_C said:


> Hey,
> 
> Are you guys planning another meet-up some time soon? I recently moved to Dubai and have lived in Spain for a year previously, so I'd love to be able to keep practicing my Spanish.


Hi there!
Actually the first meet up was kind of a mixed group and we tended to speak in English so that everyone understood. But having said that the number of SPanish speakers is now increasing and you are more than welcome to join us, how much Spanish you hear will mostly depend on who is next to you at the meet up! 
PM me with your contact details so that I can let you know next time we meet!


----------



## Ed_C (Apr 28, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Hi there!
> Actually the first meet up was kind of a mixed group and we tended to speak in English so that everyone understood. But having said that the number of SPanish speakers is now increasing and you are more than welcome to join us, how much Spanish you hear will mostly depend on who is next to you at the meet up!
> PM me with your contact details so that I can let you know next time we meet!


Great. I will let you have my contact details when I can send PMs. I don't mind if people are speaking English, I don't really know anyone here yet so it would nice to meet people anyway.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Ed_C said:


> Great. I will let you have my contact details when I can send PMs. I don't mind if people are speaking English, I don't really know anyone here yet so it would nice to meet people anyway.


Look forward to meeting you at the next meet up!


----------



## Ed_C (Apr 28, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Hi there!
> Actually the first meet up was kind of a mixed group and we tended to speak in English so that everyone understood. But having said that the number of SPanish speakers is now increasing and you are more than welcome to join us, how much Spanish you hear will mostly depend on who is next to you at the meet up!
> PM me with your contact details so that I can let you know next time we meet!


Sorry how do I send you a PM with my contact details? Have I made enough posts yet?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Ed_C said:


> Sorry how do I send you a PM with my contact details? Have I made enough posts yet?


HI Ed
you are on your 6th post so you should now be able to send PMs.
Go on the profile name and click on that. You should get a drop down menu. The second option is to send a PM..... I am sure you will figure out the rest!

Will try to PM you now so you can reply.


----------



## Ed_C (Apr 28, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> HI Ed
> you are on your 6th post so you should now be able to send PMs.
> Go on the profile name and click on that. You should get a drop down menu. The second option is to send a PM..... I am sure you will figure out the rest!
> 
> Will try to PM you now so you can reply.


Hi I assume you got my PM, although it didn't give me any receipt confirmation and I didn't realise I had to tick the box to get it to save in the sent messages folder.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Ed_C said:


> Hi I assume you got my PM, although it didn't give me any receipt confirmation and I didn't realise I had to tick the box to get it to save in the sent messages folder.


Got it and replied! Check your inbox!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

HI all

we will probably be meeting up again on Thursday night. If anyone is up for it who hasnt already PMd me please do so!!!
Spanish speakers and none most welcome.


----------



## Kazneas (May 28, 2009)

Count me in for the next gathering!


----------



## XAIPE (Sep 18, 2010)

*Just moved in*



Kazneas said:


> Count me in for the next gathering!


I'm from Spain and just moved to the UAE after a long period in the USA. This is my first post here. Is this group still meeting? Could someone tell me where and when? Would love to meet other Spanish people... donde estais? gracias!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

XAIPE said:


> I'm from Spain and just moved to the UAE after a long period in the USA. This is my first post here. Is this group still meeting? Could someone tell me where and when? Would love to meet other Spanish people... donde estais? gracias!


Hola Xaipe

this group actually met a few times but what happened is that there were many non Spanish speakers so although we had fun we ended up not talking Spanish at all! 
It isnt really meeting anymore but no reason why it cannot be resurrected!! Lol


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Hola Xaipe
> 
> this group actually met a few times but what happened is that there were many non Spanish speakers so although we had fun we ended up not talking Spanish at all!
> It isnt really meeting anymore but no reason why it cannot be resurrected!! Lol


Maybe you could post all the invites in Spanish in the first place and scare off the non proficient with that  or do the moderators not like that?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Maybe you could post all the invites in Spanish in the first place and scare off the non proficient with that  or do the moderators not like that?


not that 'we' don't like it - but we must adhere to the forum rules, and one of them is that all posts must be in English 

BTW, I'm in for the 'Spanish' (in which we will surely end up speaking mostly English!) gathering.


----------



## XAIPE (Sep 18, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> not that 'we' don't like it - but we must adhere to the forum rules, and one of them is that all posts must be in English
> 
> BTW, I'm in for the 'Spanish' (in which we will surely end up speaking mostly English!) gathering.


I understand that the forum has its rules. English is fine for posting.

This is my 2nd week in Dubai/Sharjah, so I do not know my way around the area nor this forum, but will get a hold of both eventually. 

I'm all for giving a try to another gathering of Spanish speaking people. However, I just found out that I have to leave for both the USA and Spain for a month, so I'll try again at the end of October and see if anything happens then. I won't give up so easily!

Cheers!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Well if all works out and I end up moving to Dubai as planned, I will be living there final week of October 2010. I am a fluent Spanish speaker and would love to join up with the group as well. My girlfriend understands some, so she would most likely join me / us in the get-together.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Well given all the renewed interest in this group and the newcomers i think we should indeed try to revive the group. Keep reading this post .....


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello Spanish speakers out there! Let's see if for once the talking is also translated into the doing...

How about a show of hands of who would be up for a nice dinner (Spanish or Mexican theme come to mind) a week tomorrow (ie Saturday 2nd OCtober) and some Spanish practice???


----------



## XAIPE (Sep 18, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Hello Spanish speakers out there! Let's see if for once the talking is also translated into the doing...
> 
> How about a show of hands of who would be up for a nice dinner (Spanish or Mexican theme come to mind) a week tomorrow (ie Saturday 2nd OCtober) and some Spanish practice???


I would love to meet those interested, but unfortunately I wont be back until the end of October lane:. I will be checking the forum then to see how it went and/or to propose the next gathering after that one.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

If you guys are up for some Mexican food I suggest Maria Bonita - cheap and decent. Must book for large groups though.


----------



## Noneya (Oct 18, 2010)

*spanish speaker thinking of moving to Dubai*

Hi everyone,

I'm currently in London, but I'm interviewing for a role in Dubai. However, I've never been and wondered if anyone can give me thoughts on whether they like it or not. Pros-cons?

I'm American, family is from Mexico. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!





dizzyizzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you find any pls let me know, I'd be interested too.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

mmm ..Paella ... paellera + REAL saffron + chorizo + camarones ... yer my new best friend ... 



Yoga girl said:


> Would love to meet up!!! But cannot make it before 8/ 8.30 ish!
> 
> I had dinner there only once and being half Spanish I can tell you the food is not really Spanish. The paellas especially leave a lot to be desired....  But i normally only go to have such food for the social side, otherwise I cook it myself.:eyebrows:
> 
> Whoever organises this please come forth! Details in a PM....


----------



## XAIPE (Sep 18, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> mmm ..Paella ... paellera + REAL saffron + chorizo + camarones ... yer my new best friend ...


Hi everyone,

I was here last month for my 1st two weeks in the UAE, had to leave for a little while and I now am back. Not sure if you, Spanish speakers, have had any outings lately, but I'd love to meet other fellow Spanish speakers. I don't know my way around this place at all, but I am very curious about Seville restaurant. I've heard mixed reviews and would like to try it for myself, so I am thinking about going there this weekend. I hope it is worth, what can senior-expats say about the place?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

XAIPE said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was here last month for my 1st two weeks in the UAE, had to leave for a little while and I now am back. Not sure if you, Spanish speakers, have had any outings lately, but I'd love to meet other fellow Spanish speakers. I don't know my way around this place at all, but I am very curious about Seville restaurant. I've heard mixed reviews and would like to try it for myself, so I am thinking about going there this weekend. I hope it is worth, what can senior-expats say about the place?


To be honest I still need to find a real Spanish place in town. Seville's tries but... it just doesnt meet the mark. Sorry!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> To be honest I still need to find a real Spanish place in town. Seville's tries but... it just doesnt meet the mark. Sorry!


I have never had a really good meal in Seville's. Have you tried Al Hambra at Al Qasr? That's good, if rather expensive.


----------



## XAIPE (Sep 18, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I have never had a really good meal in Seville's. Have you tried Al Hambra at Al Qasr? That's good, if rather expensive.


Thanks for the info  I'll try that one first then.

BTW, can any of you tell me what those stars and color dots next to your names mean ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

XAIPE said:


> Thanks for the info  I'll try that one first then.
> 
> BTW, can any of you tell me what those stars and color dots next to your names mean ?


You get stars for posts. There are certain points where you will get a star. I think at ten you get one, at 25, then like 100, 200, 300, 500 1000 and so on. 

The green is rep power. If someone is helpful, you click the thanks button on that post which then give that person more rep power.

The green dot or not green dot shows if someone is or is not online. Some people have that hidden though so its not always a good indication. If its green though, you know they are online


----------

